

China: Google in China Is Like China in Africa - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2010/01/17/google-in-china-is-like-china-in-africa/

======
philk
While the "China in Africa" analogy is not particularly well matched, the
specifics of the message from the Chinese spokesman are irrelevant. These sort
of things are always diplomatic theater. Ultimately the message is "It's our
country, you can play be our rules or fuck off".

The only thing that's going to get China to open up is if it becomes to
expensive, either internally or externally not to do so.

------
melling
"respect the environment"

This is a local rule that needs to be learned?

------
fierarul
When in Rome do like the Romans ?

